# Billing office visit for snf patient



## maryludwig (Dec 1, 2010)

We have several specialists in our office and they see patients who are in a SNF.  The patients come in to our office, so they are not seen by our physicians in the SNF. We are being told to change the place of service to 31 even though we are seeing these patients in our clinic, not in the SNF.  This sounds incorrect to me, can anyone help?  I have looked searched online and can't seem to come up with anything that says to bill it that way..


----------



## peeya (Dec 9, 2010)

I work for a cardiology group. Some if our patients belong to NSF. I bill with the POS as 11 & get paid.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Dec 10, 2010)

Plain and simple, if they are seen in the office, its an office visit.  POS 11.


----------



## alexandasia (Dec 14, 2010)

The only reason I would think you get a denial like that is if you are putting the SNF's name and address in box 32 instead of the office.  It should be the office address and should be paid with no hassle.


----------

